# 2018 Tournament Spreadsheet Rev. #1



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Here is the tournament spreadsheet I put together every year. I will keep it updated and post revisions throughout the year. 
If you have a tournament to add or if you see a correction please PM me.
If you want a PDF emailed to you just drop me a PM with your email address. 
Please feel free to pass this around.


----------

